# Any idea what kind of car this green one is?



## pigbat (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks like 70's or 80's supercar.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

DeTomaso Pantera


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

'Cane said:


> DeTomaso Pantera


+1

Ford powered Panteras were sold at Lincoln Mercury dealers in the early '70s.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

you don't find many straight-on rear shots of that car ... it isn't the most flattering angle for the car..

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi










It does look rather nice from most of the other angles though... imo of course...

http://wallpapergravity.com/wallpapers2/702/702304.jpg


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

I prefer the mid 80's reincarnation, the GT5-S


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I remember when I was in college, my roommate and I went to the local exotic car dealership.

There was an 85 GTS-5 in black over black on the floor.

He turned to me and said that is a man's exotic. The car just looked mean.


----------

